# My Pogostemon Helferi "trees"??



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

This is a picture of how my _pogostemon helferi_ grows.
I can't find any answer as to why it grows like this.
I'm running about 4bps co2 on 24hrs. Lighting is sunlight about 12 hours a day with direct sun about 2-4 hours depending on season and weather. pH is 7.
This is only 1 plant. The stem in the center rear is the "main" shoot. The rest are offshoots.

Any ideas on why it grows like this would be good. I like the way this looks but can't duplicate it in any other tank.


----------



## undertaker (Feb 24, 2007)

ha ha ha
have the same experience growing a coconut tree. a lot of folks though find it cute.
in my case, the coconut came about as i trimmed shoots off the main trunk.
why? i don't really know but you are not alone in your experience.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Awsome looking!! and they are red in the middle? and 4bps CO2 isn't too high? Maybe this is the cause of direct sun light.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

Is your tank outside? May be it has to do with true full spectrum and 12 hours light. What is your temp?


----------



## Button (Nov 3, 2009)

Well it looks like biotopes helferi but yours could have insufficient nutrition considering current color.








Mine also suffering from insufficient lights, owerwise they were turned into the rose color but not to the green color like I have









Any way you have the fanny looking *Pogostemons *


----------



## TheKillHaa (Sep 15, 2007)

under direct sun light, plants responses are quite different in some of them.
on my expierence foliage sometimes changes dramatically on plants like Pogostemon Estellatus. 

i havent place Pogostemon Helferi under sun yet, but.. i guess it will do similar than this.

regards.


----------



## goddessjen (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome...Underwater Palm Trees!!


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Not sure about the nutrients. It could be why the color is white. I don't fert because of the shrimps. Whatever is in the ADA soil.
I tried duplicating in a smaller tank above this one and they just died. Water got to hot with a smaller tank.
It's nice but not what I had envisioned for this tank.


----------



## randy0319 (Oct 24, 2010)

go with it!!..rescape with an island beach theme from the tropic...it could be really amazing!!...think cocktail umbrellas on white sand under the 'palms'..mmmm


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> I like the way this looks but can't duplicate it in any other tank.


It looks like extreme nitrogen deficiency.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

My wager is on the lack of nutrients as well. They should be a brilliant green color such as the pic Button posted.

I can honestly say though...I've never seen it grow this way before. For me, it's either died off or grew out of control. ;o)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you do decide to give the tank some nutrients (including nitrogen) give them in very small doses to start with. You want the plants to respond without having an algae explosion.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You shouldn't worry about nutrients with the shrimp , but it needs to be fertilized.

I love that look, it's interesting and I think it's brought on by intense light, but if you dont like it you can cut the tops off with part of the stem and stick it in the aqua soil below. New plants should grow from the stem/trunk and you can pick them off and plant them. 

But you need more fertilizer with that much light and co2. Your plant is really showing a nitrogen deficiency with the color. Adding a small amount of fertilizer wont kill your shrimp, only help your plants. At the very least, add root tabs.


----------

